# The incubation period of a baby chick



## Alvis Lazarus Photography (12 mo ago)

When a mother hen lays an egg, she sits on the egg for 24 hours a day until it hatches. After the incubation day, 21 days, a baby chick hatches by pecking its way out of the egg.
Wildlife Photography Official Website: Wild | Wildlife Photography and Travel

Facebook: Log into Facebook

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------

